# Real Estate Agencies in Dubai



## 215367 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello,

Can anyone advise the most reliable real estate agencies in Dubai. I am looking for a 2 bedroom or 1 bedroom apartment in Dubai with a tight budget. 

Thanks a lot,
Hinda Z.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

I had to use a few real estate agencies over the past years, but I would not recommend any of them.


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

Desertrose70 said:


> I had to use a few real estate agencies over the past years, but I would not recommend any of them.


Agree!!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Hinda Zamiti said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone advise the most reliable real estate agencies in Dubai. I am looking for a 2 bedroom or 1 bedroom apartment in Dubai with a tight budget.
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...285-advice-best-property-companies-dubai.html


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

jason smith said:


> valustrat is the best real estate agency in Dubai


Do you work there?

https://www.idolbin.com/gprofile/107506819300724763558


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

We have worked with just two agencies since we came in 2013. The first is Smith&Ken which was rubbish (we never signed with them due to too many red flags) and the second is Edwards&Towers which we are very happy with.


----------

